# GM Black lug nuts



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Papa Rad17 said:


> I'm trying unsuccessfully to locate a confirmed match to a factory cruze lug nut. I want a black GM lug nut set for the whole car, but as far as matching the flare/length/pitch I haven't found anything.
> Anyone's help is appreciated. If anyone has experience with quality aftermarket lug nuts and can confirm detentions, I would also be interested in that info.
> Thanks in advance anyone!


I have seen a number of Cruzes using SickSpeed lugs.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have black Gorilla Spline Lugs on the Cruze for the MSRs in the spring/summer/fall. I run the same lugs but chrome on my Cobalt, for the 18s. They're narrower and usually a requirement for some aftermarket wheels.

If you don't need spline lugs, McGard makes really good replacement lugs, and I believe you can get standard ones in black.


----------



## Papa Rad17 (May 19, 2015)

I can match the pitch M12x1.50 with a camaro but I can't confirm the flare. It would have factory black wheels I should be able to order lug nuts from.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Papa Rad17 said:


> I can match the pitch M12x1.50 with a camaro but I can't confirm the flare. It would have factory black wheels I should be able to order lug nuts from.


It's just an M12x1.5 cone-seat lug. If you have stock wheels, something like this should do it for you (obviously 5 lugs instead of 4):

Chrome/Black Cone Seat Style Lug Nut Set (M12 x 1.5 Thread Size) - Set of 4 Lug Nuts


----------



## Papa Rad17 (May 19, 2015)

Yes those would work but you loose a lot of mating surface. Look how small the flare is on those vs. more of a factory style-







I want my wheels held on they are supposed to be, especially running 1/8" spacers in the rear.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Are you running a factory wheel? If not, you'll be needing hub-centric spacers - and then you won't have to worry about lug surface. The flare is literally only there to make the wheel-mounting lug-centric. The thread carries the load.

I have Gorilla spline lugs on the MSR wheels on the Cruze, and on my MSRs for my Cobalt - which have _way_ stickier tires (200 treadwear Direzza ZIIs), which I drive much, much, harder, and neither has had an issue (and keep in mind, the Cobalt is a 4-lug car). 

I would not worry about it at all - I'm a mechanical engineer and I certainly don't. I have hub-centric spacers on both, and the lugs have plenty of contact surface - I'd certainly say close to or equal to stock.


----------

